# GODZILLA



## Worm Juice (Jun 2, 2009)

I was curious about the godzilla movie. What was it's name and when was it made and from which country does it originally come from? I thought Japan but am not sure.

So could someone tell me all about it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

It was called _Godzilla_ and it was from Japan. There were a bunch of them. 

I was thinking this was a thread about a Godzilla reboot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was called _Godzilla_ and it was from Japan. There were a bunch of them.
> 
> I was thinking this was a thread about a Godzilla reboot.



wasn't it already rebooted


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

The American movie doesn't count. It never existed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

lol, the American movie isn't bad.

But yes, Godzilla(originally known as Gojira) came from Japan. I reviewed plenty of them......but dont want to look for the links......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2009)

hey it wasn't that bad except for godzilla being a female baby maker and the movie went from being a _godzilla_ movie to being _Jurassic park in new york_. but besides that it wasn't_ that_ bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

I just don't review it as a Godzilla film, but as a giant monster film. Or hell, I look at it like that "GMK" movie did. It happened in the Godzilla canon, but it wasn't Godzilla.

Regardless, Godzilla has been reinvented........how many times? They even took a King Kong script and replaced him with Godzilla in "G Vs Sea Monster", where Godzilla has more Kongish traits.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 2, 2009)

GODZILLA IS THE GREATEST THING TO COME OUT OF JAPAN!

simple as that


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmmm thank you strangely enough your posts were quit informative for me


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

GOJIRAAAAAAAAAAA!!11!!!!1!!!!one

mothra was bettar tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

*shoots Talon for such blasphemy*


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

Mothra is fucking beast. hes nothing compared to MechaGodzilla tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

And how many times has Godzilla killed him? Well, I can only think of twice.........


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

Godzilla was infintley more times better than Mothra. Battra or whatever its name is was better than Mothra. Billionate(lol spelled wrong) was epic though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

Biollante was pretty epic. In fact, the design on that monster is arguably my favorite Kaiju design ever. Too bad she hasn't appeared in anything since. 

Battra looked cool......but Mothra had more personality. Anguirus is actually my favorite monster.....even though he gets his ass handed to him in almost every appearence. I'd love to make an Anguirus exclusive movie one day.

Here are ALL of my Godzilla reviews.

Gojira: 4/4         
Godzilla, King of the Monsters: 3/4
Godzilla Raids Again: 2.5/4
King Kong Vs Godzilla: 2/4
Godzilla's Revenge: 2.5/4
Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla: 3/4
Return of Godzilla(also "Godzilla 1985"): 3.5/4
Godzilla Vs Biollante: 3.5/4
Godzilla Vs Space Godzilla: 3/4
Godzilla vs Megaguirus: 2/4
GMK Giant Monsters All Out Attack: 3.5/4
Godzilla Final Wars: 2/4

I actually had written a review for "Ghidorah, the three Headed Monster" but apparently lost it(I've lost 2 written reviews, this one and Chuck Norris's "One Man Army").


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw the original movie, but I barely remember it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

Watch the original Japanese version. It's the smex.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't remeber if I've seen the original. It was the one when he was created from the oxygen destroyer right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

It was when he was destroyed by the oxygen destroyer. The Japanese version>>>>American version though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

The American movie wasn't that bad (1998). I liked it alot. Just isn't a true godzilla movie. But it was great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2009)

The american version is a stain on this planet, its a disgrace to Godzilla, it should have just been called Big lizard attacks NY.

And Son of Godzilla is hands down the greatest movie ever made.
Destroy all Monsters comes close.

Seriously the bad dubbing on some of them were the funniest shit I'd ever seen, I think i've still got some of them on VHS.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

I liked the cartoon spin-off from the 1998 movie.

Nostalgic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah/ It was good too.

The American movie wasn't that horrible. It was a decent monster flick.

I have yet to see destroy all monsters. Or maybe Ive seen it and don't remeber.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

I meant the American version of the original Japanese version. So "Godzilla, King of the Monsters". The version with Raymond Burr and the crappy dubbing.

Not Godzilla 98.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

I know what you meant I was just throwing it out there. I remeber KotM now I think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2009)

this thread is fail without a video of godzilla fighting a giant moth on strings.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

Why aren't you providin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree that the American Godzilla movie wasn't bad as a standalone film. It just wasn't Godzilla, therefore shouldn't be counted.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2009)

why u gotta hate on Mothra? 
anyways, that cartoon follow-up to the '98 movie was alright...nothing special. The most recent game for godzilla was just fucking awesome. Metal Ghidorah was so


----------



## Catterix (Jun 3, 2009)

The first Japanese Godzilla movie I saw was Godzilla VS King Ghidorah, now that's a great introduction 

I quite liked the US movie when I as 8. At 19... yeah, it's shit. It genuinely is just a fairly bad film, bad pacing, bad script, uninteresting action and just tiresomely unenergetic for what it should've been. For a movie about a giant... *monster* it actually took itself _seriously_! It's a MONSTER. You must need help if you're above 10 years old and take a monster movie seriously.

So yes, Godzilla is a big monster with a face that changes more often than James Bond and has about 8 different origins. I love him


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that American Godzilla film had pretty good energy. The Godzilla Vs Copter scenes were pretty cool.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

They were indeed, that chase through the streets of New York was inspired. I also loved Godzilla's first entrance, where it took forever to actually see him/her completely. I saw the film without knowing that he looked like, and for about 10 minutes I was sure Godzilla was a giant head on one leg with a tail.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 4, 2009)

I know right? i was the same way 'cept i was like 5. XD

i heard rumors of a reboot recently


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

lol I haven't.

I don't think there's much of a market for a reboot. Toho currently have Godzilla on short retirement until they bring him back, and I think everyone's too scared to make an adaptation after the reception the US Godzilla got.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

They probably wont make a reboot for awhile. Thanks to Toho being worse at making Godzilla movies than Roland Emmerich, interest in him has died and even in Japan the movies keep flopping.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the American movie isn't bad.



Whuuuut? Wasn't BAD? It was freaking TERRIBLE. There is not one good thing about that piece of cinematic garbage. Also, calling that moronic wimpy iguana Godzilla is an insult to the character. GINO (Godzilla in Name Only as us fans call him) is a waste. Emmerich and Devlin's worst movie ever. And that is saying a lot since ALL their movies suck.

As for a new film, predictions are around 2013 and no sooner. The gap between the Showa Rea's Ending (which ended with Terror of Mecha-Godzilla) to the beginning of the Heisei Era (which started with Godzilla 1985 and ended with Godzilla vs. Destroyah) was only a nine year gap as ToMG was made in 1975 and G'85 came out in 1984 as the 30th Anniversary Film.

Since Godzilla Final Wars was maade in 2004 as the 50th Anny Film, somewhere around 2013-2014 seems logical for a 60th Anny film.

As for the films flopping, that is true when they are disappointments like GFW. GMK didn't flop though and was very well recieved by fans and non-fans, and critics alike over in Japan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Whuuuut? Wasn't BAD? It was freaking TERRIBLE. There is not one good thing about that piece of cinematic garbage. Also, calling that moronic wimpy iguana Godzilla is an insult to the character. GINO (Godzilla in Name Only as us fans call him) is a waste. Emmerich and Devlin's worst movie ever. And that is saying a lot since ALL their movies suck.
> 
> As for a new film, predictions are around 2013 and no sooner. The gap between the Showa Rea's Ending (which ended with Terror of Mecha-Godzilla) to the beginning of the Heisei Era (which started with Godzilla 1985 and ended with Godzilla vs. Destroyah) was only a nine year gap as ToMG was made in 1975 and G'85 came out in 1984 as the 30th Anniversary Film.
> 
> ...



All this proves to me is that you cannot review it objectively. 

1) "Whuuuut? Wasn't BAD? It was freaking TERRIBLE. There is not one good thing about that piece of cinematic garbage. Also, calling that moronic wimpy iguana Godzilla is an insult to the character. GINO (Godzilla in Name Only as us fans call him) is a waste. Emmerich and Devlin's worst movie ever. And that is saying a lot since ALL their movies suck"

- Godzilla has been remade time after time. He was killed in the first film, another arrived and eventually turned good. Then they remade the series in 1984 and turned him evil again, stating that there was only one prior Godzilla attack(the original movie). He eventually becomes an anti hero until his death in "Godzilla Vs Destroyer". Then it was remade again in Godzilla 2000. 

In Godzilla Raids again, they say it's "another Godzilla". Hence, he's not the only kind in his group. in "GMK", they even include Gino in the Godzilla canon by stating that the monster did attack NY, he simply wasn't THE JAPANESE GODZILLA. 

So there isn't one Godzilla even in the canon.

2) "As for a new film, predictions are around 2013 and no sooner. The gap between the Showa Rea's Ending (which ended with Terror of Mecha-Godzilla) to the beginning of the Heisei Era (which started with Godzilla 1985 and ended with Godzilla vs. Destroyah) was only a nine year gap as ToMG was made in 1975 and G'85 came out in 1984 as the 30th Anniversary Film.

Since Godzilla Final Wars was maade in 2004 as the 50th Anny Film, somewhere around 2013-2014 seems logical for a 60th Anny film."

-They've already made some IMAX Godzilla. 

3) "As for the films flopping, that is true when they are disappointments like GFW. GMK didn't flop though and was very well recieved by fans and non-fans, and critics alike over in Japan"

- GMK was very good, but if you hate Gino for not being Godzilla, then why dont you dislike this one? They redid his origins again and had him posessed by angry WW2 vets. It was also well recieved because Shusuke Kaneko is that damn good of a director. But Toho apparently gave him trouble so he probably won't come back.

Toho has no clue how to handle the series. Hence, the problem.

The American Godzilla isn't really that good, but I found it to be an enjoyable film that even managed to be frightening at times. It has a cool monster design, awesome action sequences and good(albeit somewhat dated) SFX. Is it as good as the better Japanese movies? No. But I find it to be an enjoyable monster film so piss off.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> All this proves to me is that you cannot review it objectively.



Oh no. Even if you ignore the fact they call that lizard Godzilla, the film still fails as a film. It was like watching a shittier version of Beast From 20,000 Fathoms with worse acting and even worse effects which is quite funny really. Seriously, the film was a rip-off of better films through and through. It wasn't Godzilla. It was just another outdated "Monster on the loose" film that was made 45 years too late and stole the name Godzilla so Emmerich and Devlin, the scum bags hacks that they are, could cash in on the name. That thing will never be Godzilla.



> - Godzilla has been remade time after time. He was killed in the first film, another arrived and eventually turned good. Then they remade the series in 1984 and turned him evil again, stating that there was only one prior Godzilla attack(the original movie). He eventually becomes an anti hero until his death in "Godzilla Vs Destroyer". Then it was remade again in Godzilla 2000.



You don't have to tell me that. I know the series. I have nearly every single film in my room. I have seen the Japanese Versions of both Gojira and Godzilla 1985. I have been through the terrible and the good. I have been a Godzilla fan since I was five and I am a prominent member on a kaiju forum. Hell, my User Name is based off a Goji monster! Explaining the reboots to me is pointless.



> In Godzilla Raids again, they say it's "another Godzilla". Hence, he's not the only kind in his group. in "GMK", they even include Gino in the Godzilla canon by stating that the monster did attack NY, he simply wasn't THE JAPANESE GODZILLA.



Well, you would be wrong. This is closer to what was said:
"Hey, I thought Godzilla attacked New York?"
"That is what the Americans said. But our experts here highly doubt it."
And after that was said, I lol'ed. Do you want to know why? Because when Kaneko put that in, it was to be a slap in the face to the shit-stain American wannabe. It cvame full circle in GFW when the real Godzilla nuked its ass and the Xilian Leader calling it a worthless Tuna-Eater. I lol'ed there too. 



> So there isn't one Godzilla even in the canon.



The Canon isn't connected. The Showa Era is Gojira - ToMG. There were two differnent creatures, but they were still Godzilla in look and action.

Then the Heisei Era ignroed all films except the first and started up again at 1985 till Destroyah. Again, it was still Godzilla in appearence and action.

Millenium Films are all over the place.



> -They've already made some IMAX Godzilla.



Nothing has gotten out on that for a while. It appears they may have dropped it (and I can only hope... Seeing Banno's other Goji film as being Godzilla vs. Hedorah, it does the series a blessing if it will be dropped.)



> - GMK was very good, but if you hate Gino for not being Godzilla, then why dont you dislike this one? They redid his origins again and had him posessed by angry WW2 vets. It was also well recieved because Shusuke Kaneko is that damn good of a director. But Toho apparently gave him trouble so he probably won't come back.



Because GINO is NOT Godzilla. GMK Godzilla had different origins, but he was still an unstoppable force of destruction. Not a Tuna Eating weak coward that gets killed by a few missles in the neck and runs away from machine gun fire. When the original film was made it was because of the horrors of Nuclear Weapons seen first hand by a country that experienced it first hand. Godzilla was a force of nature, unstoppable, and had to be killed by unconventional means. Godzilla has only died twice ever. Once to the Oxygen Destroyer, and once to his own unstable power forcing a meltdown. 

Name me ONE thing that GINO even has that any version of Godzilla has? He isn't strong, he isn't unstoppable, it is cowardly, it is weak, it has no real breath weapon, it can't fight worth a lick, and it does a terrible job destroying a city. Yeah, it fails at even that. The military destroyed more of New York than that overgrown A-Sexual iguana did.



> Toho has no clue how to handle the series. Hence, the problem.



Better than those two hacks Emmerich and Devlin. Godzilla's Revenge was better than GINO.



> The American Godzilla isn't really that good, but I found it to be an enjoyable film that even managed to be frightening at times. It has a cool monster design, awesome action sequences and good(albeit somewhat dated) SFX. Is it as good as the better Japanese movies? No. But I find it to be an enjoyable monster film so piss off.



If you find that movie frightening at any point, and not just laughably bad, then I have to wonder how many actual scary films you have seen. What? You going to bring up the shitty Jurassic Park Raptor rip-off scenes from the crappy looking Baby GINOs? Please. The action scenes were also down right terrible. That whole helecopter chase was mind-numbingly stupid. And cool design? The iguana with the Jay Leno chin? Yeah... no thanks. Showa Gamera films had monsters with better designs. 

I first saw this movie in theaters in 1998 at the age of TEN. I rememebr being pumped up for this. I remeber bringing my Godzilla action figure with me into the theater. And I remember how much I despised it just as much then as I do now. And if a ten year old like me could find the film terrible, (especially since at the time I pretty much liked everything that had giant monsters) then it is just a failure of a movie in all aspects. Heck, even back then I knew that it wasn't the true Godzilla.

I still consdier GINO to be the single worst movie ever made for me personally. Because it took something I enjoyed all my life and slapped me in the face with it.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh both of you stop wanking yourselves off over how arrogant you can get. You have different opinions, but the stupid thing is, you're both fans of the same thing, so just chill out.

And to be honest, most fans now call GINO "zilla" because that's his name in Final Wars. It was due to him having "taking the God out of Godzilla". In the Japanese canon, Zilla does exist, and he did attack New York, but he was mistaken for Godzilla, and the americans were all wrong 

To be honest, Orga777, it's just a movie. You need to get your perspectives sorted out of you think it's that big of a deal. I think the US Godzilla is a crap film, not because it insulted my fandom of Godzilla, but just due to it being badly done. However, I don't take it personally. In my opinion, there are worse Japanese Godzilla movies. Even if I loved Final Wars, due to it just being so ridiculous.

And Martial Horror, I know you to be generally very well mannered and calm, but you're beginning to sound a bit irate, which isn't you. There's no real ground to tell Orga777 to piss off just because he disagrees with you, if you think he's being overly aggressive, don't sink to his level because that'll just make it worse.



-----------
And to be honest, I think most Godzilla movies are flopping because Kaiju just aren't that big (lol) anymore. The fad has ended, so they'd need to make an absolutely brilliant movie to restart the series for a new generation.

I see Godzilla as a bit like Frank Sinatra; brilliant, but has been retired and come back so many times, he's just a bit tired.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And to be honest, most fans now call GINO "zilla" because that's his name in Final Wars. It was due to him having "taking the God out of Godzilla". In the Japanese canon, Zilla does exist, and he did attack New York, but he was mistaken for Godzilla, and the americans were all wrong



Oh no. You would be wrong my friend. GINO is still GINO. Oh, and in GFW, they at least had the decency to separate the lizard with Godzilla, and also, its five seconds of screen time made it more dangerous than it was in the American horrid crap film.



> To be honest, Orga777, it's just a movie. You need to get your perspectives sorted out of you think it's that big of a deal. I think the US Godzilla is a crap film, not because it insulted my fandom of Godzilla, but just due to it being badly done. However, I don't take it personally. In my opinion, there are worse Japanese Godzilla movies. Even if I loved Final Wars, due to it just being so ridiculous.



No. There is not one Godzilla film that is worse than GINO. I would watch Godzilla vs. Hedorah, Godzilla vs. Space Godzilla, Godzilla vs. Megalon, and Godzilla's Revenge all in a row than even want to waste time on GINO.

And yeah, it is just a moive, but it is still a total rapage of the character of Godzilla. It is still one of the worst movie ever made, and it still took something I like and ruined it.



> And Martial Horror, I know you to be generally very well mannered and calm, but you're beginning to sound a bit irate, which isn't you. There's no real ground to tell Orga777 to piss off just because he disagrees with you, if you think he's being overly aggressive, don't sink to his level because that'll just make it worse.



When dealing with this movie I tend to get overly aggressive. XD



> And to be honest, I think most Godzilla movies are flopping because Kaiju just aren't that big (lol) anymore. The fad has ended, so they'd need to make an absolutely brilliant movie to restart the series for a new generation.



No, all they have to do is cut the crap and actually try to make a good film. It isn't that kaiju have lost interest, it is just that most of the films are mediocre to bad (not to mention rushed.) If they slow down and actually try to make a decent film (like GMK) the interest will be there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Oh no. Even if you ignore the fact they call that lizard Godzilla, the film still fails as a film. It was like watching a shittier version of Beast From 20,000 Fathoms with worse acting and even worse effects which is quite funny really. Seriously, the film was a rip-off of better films through and through. It wasn't Godzilla. It was just another outdated "Monster on the loose" film that was made 45 years too late and stole the name Godzilla so Emmerich and Devlin, the scum bags hacks that they are, could cash in on the name. That thing will never be Godzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) It is just another "monster on the loose". But so are most Godzilla movies, and we love them anyway. You're ignoring that when it came out, Godzilla 98 was pretty spectacular when it came to CGI. Now, like most 90's movies, the CGI is a bit dated. I wonder why Jurassic Park is the only 90's movie that has SFX that hold up to this day....

2) lol, I'm sure you're aware. But I don't get the logic that you hate Godzilla for not being Godzilla while loving the Japanese Godzillas that aren't really Godzillas.

3) How was that any different than what I said? The term "Godzilla" is used to describe many monsters that just happen to look like Godzilla. Gino actually just have more Godzilla traits than most Kaiju so it's actually natural that many people would think that's the old Godzilla(in the actual movie, that is), because in that canon Godzilla only attacked in the first movie. I also liked that line though in Kaneko's film. But it should be noted that a lot of people were pissed off at the revamped origins of Godzilla in his movie. How many reviews were there that said: "It's a great line, but I can't help but feel that the makers of GMK strayed too far from Godzilla as well"

4) If you watch GMK and Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster back to back, you will see how much the design has changed. 

5) Gino has Godzilla's voice, lol. It also has his spikes. I don't know why they decided to tone him down in scale and strength, other than to make the proceedings more intense(Godzilla was so big that he didnt usually bother chasing actual people, although I think he did it a few times in Godzilla 1985 and Godzilla 2000, the last which came out after Gino). Gino was faster than Godzilla, which I thought was kind of cool. He also showed signs of being smarter, although Godzilla's intelligence seems to change from movie to movie. 

Also, dissing Gino for being owned by Godzilla in FW is pointless as Godzilla also owned plenty of villains that used to be a THREAT in less time. Ryuhei Kitamura should NOT have directed that movie.

6) I agree that "Revenge">Gino, but only because Revenge is one of my guilty pleasure movies. But I prefer Gino to the Megalon/Gigan movies(maybe, been awhile since I've seen them) and the last 3 Godzilla movies that happened after GMK. 

7) Hence, why I don't take you seriously. You hate this film because it's not the true "Godzilla", and you let this cloud your judgement about the rest of the movie. 

Catt: I was a bit irate and for that, I apologize. But I do not like fanboys trying to force their opinions on me. I say "fanboys", because they are fans that deny logic. I get too much of this crap from that Speed Racer movie fanboys and I do not like it when it comes to a movie series I like. 

Godzilla 98 isn't a good movie, but I find it to be an entertaining movie. IT had ground breaking special effects, decent tongue-in-cheek humor and it was even intense at times. Does it have poor acting and weak characters? Sure, but most Godzilla movies do.

I can't remember a damn person from those 2 Godzilla movies that happened between GMK and FW. In fact, I can't remember characters from most Godzilla movies. But at least the American one boasts recognizable stars. 

The fact is, most people who hate Godzilla 98 hate it for nostalgic reasons. That doesn't mean there aren't people who hate it anyway. But when the spine of your argument is "It wasn't Godzilla", then you're proving my point. In which i thank you because it makes my job easier.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) It is just another "monster on the loose". But so are most Godzilla movies, and we love them anyway. You're ignoring that when it came out, Godzilla 98 was pretty spectacular when it came to CGI. Now, like most 90's movies, the CGI is a bit dated. I wonder why Jurassic Park is the only 90's movie that has SFX that hold up to this day....



Um... Most Godzilla movies ar enot just generic monster on teh loose films. Generic monster on the loose films have humans winning with relative ease in the end by killing the monster by usually conventional means. Name me one monster in any Japanese Godzilla film that was killed with conventional means? None? That is what I thought... The kaiju in Godzilla films are all immune to military force. They actually thrash cities. Some even trash PLANETS (ie. King Ghidorah.) They aren't just monsters running loose, they are creatures the military and humans have little chance against unless they make super-weapons that make Nukes look tame, flying battleships that shoot lasers, or giant robotic mechas.



> 2) lol, I'm sure you're aware. But I don't get the logic that you hate Godzilla for not being Godzilla while loving the Japanese Godzillas that aren't really Godzillas.



Well, you solidified something. You aren't a real fan. Seriously, you can't compare any Japanese version of the character which is still Godzilla in design, actions, ability, and threat level to a whimpy lizard that RUNS AWAY FROM MACHINE GUN FIRE! They have different origins, and they may have different actions compared to the original, but the character is still THERE! GINO lacks all character of Godzilla. It would be like taking Count Dracula and turning him into a sprakling Emopire from Twilight. The only similarity to the character is that it is a vampire. But the spirit of the character is MISSING. Is that too hard for you to get?



> 3) How was that any different than what I said? The term "Godzilla" is used to describe many monsters that just happen to look like Godzilla. Gino actually just have more Godzilla traits than most Kaiju so it's actually natural that many people would think that's the old Godzilla(in the actual movie, that is), because in that canon Godzilla only attacked in the first movie. I also liked that line though in Kaneko's film. But it should be noted that a lot of people were pissed off at the revamped origins of Godzilla in his movie. How many reviews were there that said: "It's a great line, but I can't help but feel that the makers of GMK strayed too far from Godzilla as well"



There are a few, and I know quite a few fans that hate the movie. But everyone I know that hates the movie still say he is closer to Godzilla than what Emmerich and Devlin made. The fact remains that GMK Godzilla is still Godzilla. Especially compared to the souless monster in the American film. 



> 4) If you watch GMK and Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster back to back, you will see how much the design has changed.



I would prefer NOT to watch Godzilla vs. The Sea Monster thanks... XD
And yes, the design has changed, but it is still the character. Which is what I am trying to get at.



> 5) Gino has Godzilla's voice, lol.



You kidding? That screech is nothing like Godzilla's iconic roar.



> It also has his spikes.



So? A whole bunch of monsters have spikes. Doesn't make them Godzilla.



> don't know why they decided to tone him down in scale and strength, other than to make the proceedings more intense



It wasn't more intense. It was an insult to the character.



> Gino was faster than Godzilla, which I thought was kind of cool.



He was faster, but that is useless when he uses it to run away all the time.



> He also showed signs of being smarter, although Godzilla's intelligence seems to change from movie to movie.



No. He didn't show signs of intelligence. What was showed was stupidity of the military forces. "Lolz I lost track of a giant lizard!!11! Whut? Why not take my helicopter higher into the air? Becuz I is stupid!" XP



> Also, dissing Gino for being owned by Godzilla in FW is pointless as Godzilla also owned plenty of villains that used to be a THREAT in less time. Ryuhei Kitamura should NOT have directed that movie.



I agree. Kitamura is a hack and GFW was pretty terrible and a joke of a 50th Anny film. But while Goji did own monsters in less time (only Ebirah and hedorah come to mind really) the fact remains they actually took time out of the film for the Xilian leader to ihnsult the thing. That didn't happen with any of the other kaiju.



> 6) I agree that "Revenge">Gino, but only because Revenge is one of my guilty pleasure movies. But I prefer Gino to the Megalon/Gigan movies(maybe, been awhile since I've seen them) and the last 3 Godzilla movies that happened after GMK.



Hey. I LOVE the Kiryu Films. They were pretty good. And I prefer ALL Godzilla movies to GINO. Because they are at least Godzilla in character and not a wimpy little wuss without a breath weapon and getting killed by military forces.



> 7) Hence, why I don't take you seriously. You hate this film because it's not the true "Godzilla", and you let this cloud your judgement about the rest of the movie.



I already told you. The movie FAILS as a movie even if you ignore every aspect of them calling the lizard Godzilla. There is NOTHING good about it. The acting was some of the worst I ever seen, the SPFX were dreadful, the plot was a mess, the characters were obnoxious, they tried to be "funny" at parts and failed miserably, and I could go on. The movie is jsut a total cinematic disaster (like Emmerich and Devlin's other crappy films...)



> Catt: I was a bit irate and for that, I apologize. But I do not like fanboys trying to force their opinions on me. I say "fanboys", because they are fans that deny logic. I get too much of this crap from that Speed Racer movie fanboys and I do not like it when it comes to a movie series I like.



You, would NEVER make it on a kaiju forum. Just want to let you know. Also, I am not a fanboy. But I know shit when I see it, especially shit that takes an icon and turns it into crap.



> Godzilla 98 isn't a good movie, but I find it to be an entertaining movie. IT had ground breaking special effects, decent tongue-in-cheek humor and it was even intense at times. Does it have poor acting and weak characters? Sure, but most Godzilla movies do.



Most Godzilla movies don't have an OUTRAGEOUS budget like this Hollowood piece of crap film did. DO you KNOW the budget for GINO was? $130 Million. Most Godzilla films fail to reach $10 Million. SO I don't expect much because the funding isn't there. When you throw $130 Million around to make a film involving one of the most well known and popular characters of all time, you should expect something that isn't total shit in all areas of film.



> I can't remember a damn person from those 2 Godzilla movies that happened between GMK and FW. In fact, I can't remember characters from most Godzilla movies. But at least the American one boasts recognizable stars.



Matthew Broderick is probably still regretting starring in that movie...



> The fact is, most people who hate Godzilla 98 hate it for nostalgic reasons. That doesn't mean there aren't people who hate it anyway. But when the spine of your argument is "It wasn't Godzilla", then you're proving my point. In which i thank you because it makes my job easier.



More like you fail to see that the film is just terrible and that calling that thing Godzilla is the shit cherry on the shit sundae.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Um... Most Godzilla movies ar enot just generic monster on teh loose films. Generic monster on the loose films have humans winning with relative ease in the end by killing the monster by usually conventional means. Name me one monster in any Japanese Godzilla film that was killed with conventional means? None? That is what I thought... The kaiju in Godzilla films are all immune to military force. They actually thrash cities. Some even trash PLANETS (ie. King Ghidorah.) They aren't just monsters running loose, they are creatures the military and humans have little chance against unless they make super-weapons that make Nukes look tame, flying battleships that shoot lasers, or giant robotic mechas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) FW has them killing the Sea Monster. While not conventional means, the military defeated Godzilla a few times, but in GMK actually directly killing him.

2) lol, I'm probably a bigger Godzilla fan than you. I can just be objective about it. I look at gojira and call it a great movie. I look at "Godzilla's Revenge" and see a bad movie. I just happen to like it.

3) Most prefer GMK because it's a better movie. But what is "Godzilla" and not is way too subjective. I think the Godzilla suit was reused in some Japanese TV show where he gets owned by Ultraman or one of those guys. I doubt fans will call that Godzilla either.

4) Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster was actually supposed to be King Kong. So......a King Kongish Godzilla or a Godzillaish lizard....

5) Actually it is his roar. Even the detractors state that.

6) Spikes that look exactly like Godzillas?

7) Your opinion. If Godzilla attacked certain humans more directly, I'd actually prefer it. But he's too big. Hence, my appreciation of the American film(to some degree).

8) He usually runs away because he's smarter. Remember how he caught the helicopter? It's called using tactics. I seem to remember hiding behind mountains in Godzilla Vs Monster Zero. I could be wrong, but didnt he try to run away once in King Kong Vs Godzilla?

9) The reason why Hellicopters were used is that they can easily weave through the buildings. hence, why they didn't go higher. Although here lies a continuity error(Gino's size changes along with the buildings. Sometimes he's smaller, sometimes he's bigger).

10) So Kitamura through the line in there, even though the line comes from the worse film with worse CGI than the American godzilla. That just makes him look petty if he isnt going to back up those words by having Zilla look weaker than Hedera/Ebirah/Spiga. 

11) I fell asleap through one of those Kiryu films. boring characters, boring battles......but to be fair, I expected the likes of GMK.

12) Once again, on the SFX most disagree with you. Most praised the CGI, especially at the time. This is usually Emmerich's only strength. 

13) You are a fanboy if you damn the American movie for simply being "Godzilla in name". I'm sure I wouldnt make it on any of the forums because they are infested with fanboys.

14) lol, Mathew Broderick probably does regret it, as his career when downwards after the movie. I didn't like him or the character he played, but I remember him.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) FW has them killing the Sea Monster. While not conventional means, the military defeated Godzilla a few times, but in GMK actually directly killing him.



Problem with Ebirah is that Mutants aren't conventional... in any way... And in GMK, they only managed to blow him up (because GMK Ghidorah blasted Godzilla away by an attack that caused a huge ass explosion) and even then his heart was still beating ready to eventually reform itself.



> 2) lol, I'm probably a bigger Godzilla fan than you. I can just be objective about it. I look at gojira and call it a great movie. I look at "Godzilla's Revenge" and see a bad movie. I just happen to like it.



And I would never agree to that. XP



> 3) Most prefer GMK because it's a better movie. But what is "Godzilla" and not is way too subjective. I think the Godzilla suit was reused in some Japanese TV show where he gets owned by Ultraman or one of those guys. I doubt fans will call that Godzilla either.



It is the spirit of the character that is Godzilla. You can change the suit, you can change the origins, but it still has to be Godzilla at heart to be considered Godzilla. GINO lacked the heart of the character.



> 4) Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster was actually supposed to be King Kong. So......a King Kongish Godzilla or a Godzillaish lizard....



I know it was supposed to be King Kong... and knowing Toho's history of King Kong suits... Not sure if that would have made it better. XD
Although Kong fighting a giant mutated shrimp wouldn't be as laughably one-sided like it was when Goji fought it...



> 5) Actually it is his roar. Even the detractors state that.



Hrm... checking again, you would be right. I conceed this point.



> 6) Spikes that look exactly like Godzillas?



And? It still doesn;t change the fact that it is a minor similarity that means nothing.



> 7) Your opinion. If Godzilla attacked certain humans more directly, I'd actually prefer it. But he's too big. Hence, my appreciation of the American film(to some degree).



GMK Godzilla targeted humans pretty often. Like nuking them.



> 8) He usually runs away because he's smarter.



No, he runs away because he gets hurt by machine gun fire.



> Remember how he caught the helicopter? It's called using tactics. I seem to remember hiding behind mountains in Godzilla Vs Monster Zero. I could be wrong, but didnt he try to run away once in King Kong Vs Godzilla?



Actually Rodan was the one dodging Ghidroah's beams behind the giant rock and that was GTTHM.
And it isn't tactics as much as the military being woefully incompetant. I don;t know how they managed to make the US Military look so pathetic and moronic, but they did...



> 9) The reason why Hellicopters were used is that they can easily weave through the buildings. hence, why they didn't go higher. Although here lies a continuity error(Gino's size changes along with the buildings. Sometimes he's smaller, sometimes he's bigger).



Bad design then and bad directing of course. And weaving through buildings is one thing, but going higher up and firing from up high would be, you know, smarter.



> 10) So Kitamura through the line in there, even though the line comes from the worse film with worse CGI than the American godzilla. That just makes him look petty if he isnt going to back up those words by having Zilla look weaker than Hedera/Ebirah/Spiga.



Oh no, the CGI (at times) is better than GINO... And it isn't the WORST film... Pretty damn close though... And Kumonga actually had an effective strategy in GFW. It is just that Gokuzilla was so godly it didn't matter.



> 11) I fell asleap through one of those Kiryu films. boring characters, boring battles......but to be fair, I expected the likes of GMK.



Boring battles? You need to see Tokyo's SOS again then. Freaking awesome three-way battle there. Also has the best Mothra prop ever. XD



> 12) Once again, on the SFX most disagree with you. Most praised the CGI, especially at the time. This is usually Emmerich's only strength.



Fine, I guess I can conceed this... it does look worse now though...



> 13) You are a fanboy if you damn the American movie for simply being "Godzilla in name". I'm sure I wouldnt make it on any of the forums because they are infested with fanboys.



You would be slaughtered just for the fact you call people fanboys. 
It isn't being a fanboy that is the issue. It is that they took a character and changed it into something that is a total bastardization. It really isn't that hard to understand. 



> 14) lol, Mathew Broderick probably does regret it, as his career when downwards after the movie. I didn't like him or the character he played, but I remember him.



I rememebr him too. I rememebr how bad he was in it as well. Like all the other characters that were terrible and unlikeable.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh get help, the both of you.

Orga, shut the fuck up, your opinion is biased and you know it.

MartialHorror, get over yourself. Your reviews don't make your opinion objective.

Thanks for ruining what could've been a fun Godzilla thread.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 5, 2009)

it can still be fun 

okay, Godzilla confronts three giant monsters and/or robots. name 'em. then say how the battle would play out.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh get help, the both of you.


Gah, no kidding. Always count on Martial to be part of a long winded debate.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

He eats them all. Frying them with his atomic ray breath


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2009)

Talon. said:


> it can still be fun
> 
> okay, Godzilla confronts three giant monsters and/or robots. name 'em. then say how the battle would play out.



Godzilla vs The Big Guy(from the Big Guy and Rusty), Liberty Prime(Fallout), and Gunadam Maxter(G Gundam)

I'll need some time to draw this much patriotism.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Problem with Ebirah is that Mutants aren't conventional... in any way... And in GMK, they only managed to blow him up (because GMK Ghidorah blasted Godzilla away by an attack that caused a huge ass explosion) and even then his heart was still beating ready to eventually reform itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleh, people are whining so I'll drop it.

One thing though, unless you misunderstood me, I meant that FW Gino CGI looked like crap. Looks like damn play station graphics.

Godzilla 98, like everything 90's, looks somehow outdated, but that not horrible.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, people are whining so I'll drop it.



Can't say it was pleasent. XD



> One thing though, unless you misunderstood me, I meant that FW Gino CGI looked like crap. Looks like damn play station graphics.



Oh... THOSE SPFX... well... yeah, but I kinda think that was the whole point actually.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, skimming through this discussion, and honestly? Calling GINO a Godzilla?

There's the general fact that he looks more like a giant bipedal reptilian Jay Leno than anything nearing Godzilla. In fact, just about the _only_ thing you could claim that is really reminiscent are the spines.
There's the fact that it pops out velociraptor-expy babies faster than a female Warren G. Harding.
There's the fact that the above was _necessary_ to make this oversized pest problem seem like anything approaching a _threat_.
There's the fact that GINO not only fled from normal military attacks--which is really a slap to the face of Godzilla fans--but was killed by something shrugged off by every other version of Godzilla.
Oh yeah, the fart breath. There's just something about belching out flammable gas that's....I think you see what I'm getting at.


Not that I really despise GINO as a monster. I just think he's not Godzilla.

The one from the following cartoon series is much more worthy of the title.


And I'm _sure_ that this portion of the discussion has been dropped, but because I feel like it:
Spirituality = Science
Spirituality = Science


Not to say Toho hasn't produced some absolute crap in terms of Godzilla movies. Godzilla's Revenge is one of the worst things ever conceived, Son of Godzilla only ranks amongst my guilty pleasures thanks to Kumonga, and I have a personal distaste of GFW nearing mine for the American movie.


I kinda forgot what point I was making. Sorry if I end up reigniting debate.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

Bleh, I say that Gino probably belonged to the Godzilla family in the same way that Tigers and cats are part of the same family.

I'd like to see a real battle from them, not a petty insult from Kitamura to Emmerich. Especially from Kitamura, who's only good when he's making Zombies fight Yakuza. Godzilla would obviously when. But the idea of Godzilla fighting an agile monster would be interesting......Although then again, it would just be like GMK's "Godzilla Vs Baragon".

Hmmmm, here is a topic, what Godzilla films do you like that most fans aren't very enthusiastic about?

For me, it's "Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla" and "Godzilla 1985"(mainly in its original version)


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I say that Gino probably belonged to the Godzilla family in the same way that Tigers and cats are part of the same family.



XD.... Not really... 



> Hmmmm, here is a topic, what Godzilla films do you like that most fans aren't very enthusiastic about?
> 
> For me, it's "Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla" and "Godzilla 1985"(mainly in its original version)



Eh? Most of the fanbase considers Godzilla 1985 the second best Godzilla film ever made. Well, the Japanese version anyway...

As for Godzilla vs. Space Godzilla.... That is because Space Godzilla is terrible in execution, SPFX, characters, plot, and everything else. The only redeeming thing about the movie I find is MOGUERA even if the crew is woefully incompetant at its job. Space Godzilla himself is a fat blueberry that barely moves soooo........ <.<'

I think King Kong vs. Godzilla is underrated though. Even though it is pretty bad, I find it funny.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jun 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I say that Gino probably belonged to the Godzilla family in the same way that Tigers and cats are part of the same family.



I'd agree were it not for the fact that GINO seemed to come from a marine iguana (judging by the opening sequence), whereas Godzilla is purely saurian in origin. But I see what you mean.



> I'd like to see a real battle from them, not a petty insult from Kitamura to Emmerich. Especially from Kitamura, who's only good when he's making Zombies fight Yakuza. Godzilla would obviously when. But the idea of Godzilla fighting an agile monster would be interesting......Although then again, it would just be like GMK's "Godzilla Vs Baragon".



You're likely right on that assumption. Gino is quicker than most Godzillas (Showa and FW being the exceptions), but he does lack the ability to really hurt Godzilla. But if GINO's good at one thing it's at being sneaky, so it'd be interesting to see them fight in a cityscape where GINO could escape attacks and run around.



> Hmmmm, here is a topic, what Godzilla films do you like that most fans aren't very enthusiastic about?
> 
> For me, it's "Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla" and "Godzilla 1985"(mainly in its original version)



Really? 1985 seems rather liked by most of the fandom, in my experience (and it's one of my favorites as well). 

I dunno about G vs. SG as a whole, but I am rather fond of Space Godzilla and MOGUERA as monsters. Ignore Orga's hate of Space Godzilla. He knows nothing of his true glory.

And as I said before, while I admit it's pretty bad, Son of Godzilla is a guilty pleasure for me, as I found myself enjoying it in a strange way.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> I dunno about G vs. SG as a whole, but I am rather fond of Space Godzilla and MOGUERA as monsters. Ignore Orga's hate of Space Godzilla. He knows nothing of his true glory.



True glory? That Fat Blueberry's only glorious thing is it dieing and having a glaringly obvious weakness. 



> And as I said before, while I admit it's pretty bad, Son of Godzilla is a guilty pleasure for me, as I found myself enjoying it in a strange way.



I will slightly agree here... Only because the Kamacuras and Kumonga props looks cool... And the characters were slightly tolerable... Minya can go rot in hell and the Godzilla suit could have used some (well... a lot...) of work...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

When I was a kid and saw "Son of Godzilla", I got upset when Kamacuras died. I liked the poor mantis!

On Spacegodzilla, I remember appreciating the adventure aspect of it.  I actually liked the characters and thought spacegodzillas design was badass(although you can't much do with it action wise, same with Biollante in a way). 

Some Godzilla films have problems with pacing, but G V SG did that well enough.

I also adore "Godzilla Vs Sea Monster", even though it's technically one of the weaker films..

Hmmm, what about Godzilla movies you dislike? No, the American one wont count because that's too easy.

I didnt like "Terror of Mechagodzilla".  It has some great moments(loved Godzilla Vs Titanasourus round 1), but it was slow. I also dont like "Destroy all Monsters". Not enough monster mashing. 

Even though I enjoy it, I think "Ghidorah, the three headed monster" is overrated.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> When I was a kid and saw "Son of Godzilla", I got upset when Kamacuras died. I liked the poor mantis!



See TOV/Seer, I am NOT the only one that likes the Mantis. 



> On Spacegodzilla, I remember appreciating the adventure aspect of it.  I actually liked the characters and thought spacegodzillas design was badass(although you can't much do with it action wise, same with Biollante in a way).



Bleh on the characters...
As for Biollante, she is one tough kaiju. And she has range. I hate the Wonder Weed though, but that is because people overrate her significantly...



> Some Godzilla films have problems with pacing, but G V SG did that well enough.



Only if you enjoy terrible romance crap that was just... ugh..., a thrown in nonsense of Yakuza activity, and a bunch of stupid moments on the island, and a very drab and boring 30 minute fight that is nothing more than beams flying back and forth to enduce epileptic seizures... I can't stand to watch the movie... The weakest of the Heisei Era.



> Hmmm, what about Godzilla movies you dislike? No, the American one wont count because that's too easy.



I could go on forever on this... 



> I didnt like "Terror of Mechagodzilla".  It has some great moments(loved Godzilla Vs Titanasourus round 1), but it was slow. I also dont like "Destroy all Monsters". Not enough monster mashing.



Aw. ToMG is significantly better than Gvs.MG. It had better characters, better action, better pacing, and better plot. It is one of my favorites.



> Even though I enjoy it, I think "Ghidorah, the three headed monster" is overrated.



Jeez, you seem to dislike everything I like and vice versa for me. XD

Anyway, here are my top 10 favorites and bottom ten. The Top Ten Favs are very differnt to what I think are the Top 10 Best Godzilla films. Bottom Ten... they are the same in both... XD

Top Ten Favorites:
1. Gojira
2. Mothra vs. Godzilla
3. Godzilla vs. Destroyah
4. GMK
5. Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah
6. Godzilla 1985 (Japanese version only)
7. Godzilla X Mecha-Godzilla
8. Ghidorah the Three Headed Monster
9. Terror of Mecha-Godzilla
10. Godzilla vs. Gigan

Top Ten Best:
1. Gojira
2. Godzilla 1985 (Japanese Version Only)
3. Mothra vs. Godzilla
4. GMK
5. Godzilla vs. Biollante
6. Godzilla vs. Destroyah
7. Godzilla X Mecha-Godzilla
8. Godzilla Raids Again
9. Ghidorah the Three Headed Monster
10. Godzilla vs. Monster Zero

Bottom Ten (-10 Being the WORST of course):
-1. Godzilla vs. Mecha-Godzilla
-2. Son of Godzilla
-3. Godzilla: Final Wars
-4. Godzilla and Mothra: Battle for Earth
-5. Godzilla vs. Megaguirus
-6. Godzilla vs. The Sea Monster
-7. Godzilla vs. Hedorah
-8. Godzilla vs. Space Godzilla
-9. Godzilla vs. Megalon
-10. Godzilla's Revenge


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

> 1. Gojira
> 2. Mothra vs. Godzilla
> 3. Godzilla vs. Destroyah
> 4. GMK
> ...



That's...20 f'ing movies. Shit, I didn't know there were that many Godzillas.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> That's...20 f'ing movies. Shit, I didn't know there were that many Godzillas.



There are 28 Total and I have all but one in some format. XD


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

...28? Jeez.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2009)

On G Vs Space Godzilla: I simply felt the characters all had good chemistry.

Terror of MG was poorly paced, imo. G Vs MG was much more interesting and fun(although TOG is technically superior, as Honda>Fukuda or whatever his name is)

Been forever since I've seen Godzilla Vs Mothra. Dont even remember it. As for my favorites, probably....

1) Gojira
2) Return of Godzilla(original version of Godzilla 1985)
3) GMK
4) Godzilla Vs Biollante.

I think those are all my 3.5-4/4 star ratings.......

As for the weaker ones. I dislike G Vs Megaguirus, all post GMK movies, Destroy all Monsters, Terror of MG and maybe G Vs Gigan. Maybe. 

I'd give King Kong Vs Godzilla the same rating, but I don't really dislike it because it's so funny.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 6, 2009)

they did King Kong vs Godzilla? PICS NAO


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2009)

Talon. said:


> they did King Kong vs Godzilla? PICS NAO



Wiki Page...
sexual arousal


----------

